# CBD Oil for non-CAE arthritis?



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone tried CBD Oil with your animals? Experiences? Thanks!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

None here but interested to hear! I've been reading about it here & there for my two senior dogs.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I have been researching this as well. It appears that CBD oil due to it being completely natural is helping animals. I have thought about it for my goats as well. To me it seems it would be better than a pharmaceutical. LOL but dont get me on this subject..haha I believe the whole CBD convo is a govt issue.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I am wondering how much cbd makes it past the rumen. There is no dosage information for goats. I am giving my old herd queen the same dosage that friends are using on their horses. A full dropper of 500mg stregth CBD. Today will be the 4th day. So far I don't see any improvement. If no change seems evident in a week I'm going to double the dose. She likes the taste. Kinda grassy.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - I have used CBD myself. I take a half a dropper under the tongue...so I imagine its a weight thing.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> LOL - I have used CBD myself. I take a half a dropper under the tongue...so I imagine its a weight thing.


Do you get this in-state? I know it's a little off topic, so feel free to PM me. But, I'm looking into becoming a medical patient (in theory I qualify) but I don't know where to purchase it aside from "not Georgia".


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

No need to PM . I goto my vape shop. I vape instead of smoking cigarettes now, so while in there they have different types and levels of CBD. Some you vape, some you put on your tongue. They also have gummies and such. 

CBD oil is legal in Georgia because it contains no THC. However you can go to a doctor and see if they will prescribe the "full flavor" stuff lol.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

hmm, from what i know the medical kind is up to 5%, or less than 5% THC. no more than 5%. whatever. so... that makes sense that i'd be able to find it with 0% easily.

thanks!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

@elchivito - did CBD end up working for your goat?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

I tried a number of strengths and dosages. It didn't do her any good. Ultimately I had to let her go. Her quality of life was headed south fast. I have since concluded that the CBD they sell all over the place with 0% THC, made from hemp cannabis and not from Marijuana, is mostly snake oil. Placebo. It works for people because they believe it's going to work. You can't convince an animal the way you can fool yourself. Research has shown me that Cannabidiol works best when it is actuated by a little bit of THC. At the time, I didn't have access to medical grade marijuana. If the issue comes up again in my older does I plan to try some of the good stuff.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

elchivito said:


> I tried a number of strengths and dosages. It didn't do her any good. Ultimately I had to let her go. Her quality of life was headed south fast. I have since concluded that the CBD they sell all over the place with 0% THC, made from hemp cannabis and not from Marijuana, is mostly snake oil. Placebo. It works for people because they believe it's going to work. You can't convince an animal the way you can fool yourself. Research has shown me that Cannabidiol works best when it is actuated by a little bit of THC. At the time, I didn't have access to medical grade marijuana. If the issue comes up again in my older does I plan to try some of the good stuff.


Ive wondered this myself if letting them munch a little bit of high quality flower. In other related news, Clyde has the ability to smell cannabis, when he does, he lip curls up and he smiles. My kinda goat.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

elchivito said:


> I tried a number of strengths and dosages. It didn't do her any good. Ultimately I had to let her go. Her quality of life was headed south fast. I have since concluded that the CBD they sell all over the place with 0% THC, made from hemp cannabis and not from Marijuana, is mostly snake oil. Placebo. It works for people because they believe it's going to work. You can't convince an animal the way you can fool yourself. Research has shown me that Cannabidiol works best when it is actuated by a little bit of THC. At the time, I didn't have access to medical grade marijuana. If the issue comes up again in my older does I plan to try some of the good stuff.


Thank you so much for the update and I'm very sorry for your loss.

I just spent a little $$ on CBD oil to try for my two senior arthritic dogs. I'm fairly convinced it won't do a thing but worth a try! I had a very difficult time understanding the difference between Hemp Oil and CBD Oil... neither of which contain THC?


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Nope,


SalteyLove said:


> Thank you so much for the update and I'm very sorry for your loss.
> 
> I just spent a little $$ on CBD oil to try for my two senior arthritic dogs. I'm fairly convinced it won't do a thing but worth a try! I had a very difficult time understanding the difference between Hemp Oil and CBD Oil... neither of which contain THC?


CBD oil - is the oil pulled from the marijuana plant without any of the thc. Hemp is a very low thc commercial plant.

CBD oil is sometimes called hemp oil, but neither contain THC.

I have used CBD with good results. I am very picky about the CBD i use because alot of it out there now you have to read the packaging.


----------



## Cherry Martini (Apr 16, 2020)

Was just doing some research to see what I could do about my loud goat, he is almost a year old and decided a few months back that he loved the sound of his own voice. It was driving me and the entire neighborhood completely crazy. He has always been a somewhat mischievous goat, but now that everyone is home all the time he feels the need to scream hello anytime he sees us or the neighbors, or just in general, he will yell until his voice is completely hoarse. Took him to the vet for a checkup to makes sure nothing was actually wrong, the vet gave him a clean bill of health. His docile lady goat friend he shares a pen with I could tell was stressing out over his constant bleating too. So in an effort to sooth his loud voice I gave him a small dose of CBD. Today he has been enjoying the afternoon, eating hay, lounging in the sunshine and doesn't seem to have a care in the world. The neighbors are happy, he seems happy, I would highly recommend this to anyone!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just some fyi. Im Native American and we called true wild marijuana plant loco weed. Horses would eat the plant and would become hard to handle, aggressive, and not the type of animal to trust. It would take about 4 months for the ill effects to leave the animal. So please be cautious with use of growing plants/wild..


----------



## Cherry Martini (Apr 16, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Just some fyi. Im Native American and we called true wild marijuana plant loco weed. Horses would eat the plant and would become hard to handle, aggressive, and not the type of animal to trust. It would take about 4 months for the ill effects to leave the animal. So please be cautious with use of growing plants/wild..


 I have heard that as well, the entire plant isn't the same as CBD in oil, THC can lead to a confused unhappy animal


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Thats very true. I was only talking about the live plant/weed.


----------

